# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Tin tặc tấn công hệ thống quản lý tên miền quốc tế

## dakasakoru

*Tổ chức quản lý tên miền quốc tế ICANN vừa xác nhận, tin tặc đã tấn công vào hệ thống quản lý dữ liệu phân giải tên miền của họ.*
*[replacer_img]
*CANN đang bị tin tặc tấn công
Theo ICANN, việc tấn công này xảy ra hồi tháng 11 nhưng đến đầu tháng 12 này họ mới phát hiện được. Tin tặc có thể đã truy cập vào khu vực _Centralized Zone Data System_ _(CZDS)_, chứa các thông tin có giá trị bao gồm: tên miền, tên máy chủ đi cùng tên miền và địa chỉ IP dành cho máy chủ. Ngoài ra, một số địa chỉ email của nhân viên ICANN cũng bị tin tặc xâm nhập.
ICANN cho biết, họ đã thông báo đến người dùng nằm trong khu vực dữ liệu có thể bị xâm nhập để đề cao cảnh giác. Bên cạnh đó, tổ chức này cũng khuyến cáo người dùng nên thực hiện các thao tác bảo mật như đổi mật khẩu quản trị trang web _(có thể yêu cầu đổi mật khẩu mới tại czds.icann.org)._
Hiện chưa rõ nhóm tin tặc nào đã tấn công vào hệ thống của ICANN.

----------

